# belt sander thread



## Flyrod (Jul 6, 2017)

hi all - not sure where to post this

it is a project i would like to do, but also i am seeking input and advice b/c i am a beginner

here is a picture of a belt sander stand made by the mfg:





attached are the specs for the baseplate that the motor/sander are currently mounted on

also, there is a tool attachment tray:





the post is 26" and 5" square - I don't know the thickness - would you think 1/8 or 1/4 would be good?

the base looks like cast iron - i cant do that - plain plate could work, but is pretty plain - any thoughts? (would like wheels but also adjustable feet)

the tool tray has the same dimensions as the base and fits between the base and the mounting plate - what thickness steel would you make the tray out of? - and for the tray, just weld a frame and a base? how would you attach the mounting plate to the tray?

thanks for any thoughts or ideas


----------



## Al 1 (Jul 6, 2017)

This design looks to me, one that should be bolted to the floor.  It would appear to be top heavy.  So if going with wheels I would go with another design for the base.   You would need something that is a little wider than the top section. (motor , Grinder etc.)   Al.


----------



## rgray (Jul 6, 2017)

I was gonna build one once, but these were just to easy and time saving.
https://www.harborfreight.com/catal...Featured+Weight,f,Sale+Rank,f&q=grinder+stand


----------



## Flyrod (Jul 6, 2017)

Al 1 said:


> This design looks to me, one that should be bolted to the floor.  It would appear to be top heavy.  So if going with wheels I would go with another design for the base.   You would need something that is a little wider than the top section. (motor , Grinder etc.)   Al.



thanks A1 - the oem base is 13" deep by 15" wide - what would you suggest it goes up to? - while it will have wheels, i would ideally also have leveling feet so when in use it would be on 4 feet - does that change your mind?

thanks


----------



## Flyrod (Jul 6, 2017)

rgray said:


> I was gonna build one once, but these were just to easy and time saving.
> https://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result/index/?dir=asc&order=EAScore,f,EAFeatured+Weight,f,Sale+Rank,f&q=grinder+stand


Russ - thanks - certainly a lot cheaper and easier!


----------

